# Urq and KV Rally Fotos



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

I just posted a bunch of fotos I took at the 1982 Press on Regardless in Houghton Michigan. Several fotos of Buffum's winning urq. Also a couple of shots of a Coupe quattro.
http://rgruppe.blogspot.com/20....html


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Urq and KV Rally Fotos (cegerer)*

The POR is a great time, wish I could have been there in 1982. thanks for sharing. 
I think I met you this year at Brian Redman. I noticed the blue stripe on your cars bumper and snapped a couple pictures.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like Buffum's rally quattro has a big IC.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Funny to see BFG Mud Terrain's on an Urq!


----------

